# Rogue 2016 very high RPM when towing a trailer



## awdforever (Apr 18, 2017)

My 2016 Rogue SV had started to show unusually high RPM when towing a trailer. Says 3000 RPM at 100 km/h with an empty trailer and 4000 to 4200 with a 1 000 lbs load on flat land at steady speed of 95 to 100 km/h. (When it was new, it was around 2500 RPM with load.) My dealer says it's normal, but i dont think so. Does anyone here have faced the same problem? 

What is your RPM when towing atraileron flat land at steady speed?

Thanks for your help!

Mark


----------



## Flutiebills (May 5, 2019)

DO NOT TOW WITH A CVT !!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

awdforever said:


> My 2016 Rogue SV had started to show unusually high RPM when towing a trailer. Says 3000 RPM at 100 km/h with an empty trailer and 4000 to 4200 with a 1 000 lbs load on flat land at steady speed of 95 to 100 km/h. (When it was new, it was around 2500 RPM with load.) My dealer says it's normal, but i dont think so.


 A faulty vehicle speed sensor can be the cause of your problem.


----------



## Flutiebills (May 5, 2019)

At the risk of repeating myself, DO NOT TOW WITH A CVT....Nissan will void the transmission warranty ! even though they will gladly sell you a tow hitch for the vehicle.
Also from a strictly mechanical point of view, if you tow with a cvt it puts a tremendous torque load on the transmission which will Greatly reduce the life of the transmission, which itself is about 20% of a regular auto transmission.


----------

